# Yet another hybrid orchestra action-ish thing: CS, Evolve, EWQLSO, TH, etc



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 24, 2011)

Any feedback on music or mix would be much appreciated. 

This thing started out as an excuse to explore the Evolve libs and some of the holiday Microhammer stuff. I kicked it off in F# territory because I was planning on bringing in some bowel-loosening 8-string guitars at some point, but as it progressed I found myself wanting to make it more and more orchestral, and the guitars just ended up sounding butt-rockish and out of place. Strings are about 60/40 Cinematic Strings and EWQLSO: CS is throughout, but I layered in some EWQLSO on many of the short articulations for a little more bite, and of course CS doesn't include extended techniques like col legno. Percussion is a mix of Evolve libs, Tonehammer and EWQLSO. Brass and winds are almost all EWQLSO, with a dash of Epic Horns and Microhammer Spirit Flute.

Because I hate mixing stuff like this with an undying fury, I pretty much just hit the master output with a little bit of compression, and applied some light limiting to the resulting file. Needless to say, I would be deeply grateful for any comments in that department from seasoned listeners. 

http://ian.airborn-studios.com/Demos/WeRideByNight.mp3

Thanks for listening. o-[][]-o


----------



## windshore (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Hal (Feb 24, 2011)

i find the mixe to be very nice..
there is only at 0:08 that distortion sound that comes in very distracting,it sounded like the track actually was distorted with the volume rise while its just a sfx.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks, Hal, I appreciate the comments. I'm so used to listening to that distorted sweep thing at the beginning that I kind of forgot it was there. Maybe I need to look for something less obnoxious to fill that space.


----------



## toddkreuz (Feb 24, 2011)

That sounds incredible! Bravo Maestro!

You've got alot of talent. 8) 

TK


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks, man, I really appreciate it!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 24, 2011)

Really really enjoyed listening to this track. The use of the spirit flute and the unusual percussion instrument at the beginning (a Tonehammer thing I'm guessing) add just the right level of flavour to give it that something extra.

Great work.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 24, 2011)

TheUnfinished @ Thu Feb 24 said:


> Really really enjoyed listening to this track. The use of the spirit flute and the unusual percussion instrument at the beginning (a Tonehammer thing I'm guessing) add just the right level of flavour to give it that something extra.
> 
> Great work.



Thanks for the listen and the kind words!  

Good guess on the perc at the beginning, it is from the Gnomehammer Cider Pot lib. I am a total Tonehammer whore.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Feb 24, 2011)

Very cool track Ian - The melodic treatment in the strings has a kind of Joe Satriani-ish vibe to it - which I totally dig. Percussion is awesome and you build the track very nicely. I agree with Hal that the only thing that I personally didn't feel too much was the distortion effects early in the track. I'm a huge fan of Cinematic Strings myself and I think you did a nice job with them here..


Ryan =o


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot, Ryan! The similarities to Satriani in the string melodies are not intentional, but I am a big fan of his, so his stuff may have, errr, informed it a bit. :lol: 

I'll definitely look into tweaking the distorted stuff near the beginning.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Ian, very nice track you present here! Very efficient, I can already see the scene you're supposed to score. Keep up the good work


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, Mr P.


----------



## rayinstirling (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work Ian,

As I listened my wife came in and said "that's loud!" and I said "great! isn't it?" :lol: 

Ray


----------



## Alex Temple (Feb 28, 2011)

Very cool track. The mix sounds very open and clear here so in spite of your undying fury at mixing these types of tracks, it worked pretty well.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Ray and Alex, I really apprò ¨   c€Ù ¨   c+ ¨   c¬ ¨   c¬¶ ¨   ds3 ¨   ds} ¨   d~ ¨   d~à ¨   dí ¨   d€M ¨   d‡ ¨   d ¨   e$0 ¨   e$f ¨   e` ¨   e`È ¨   e”Ž ¨   e• ¨   e¥ ¨   e¥7 ¨   eä ¨   eä/ ¨   eè ¨   eè$ ¨   f3é ¨   f½[ ¨   f½ ¨   fÔP ¨   fÔ` ¨


----------

